# Bump the hips to start the downswing!



## Kevblue (Jul 5, 2015)

Anyone have a successful drill etc to help me start the downswing with the hips? 

It's certainly not easy!


----------



## jmf1488 (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevblue said:



			Anyone have a successful drill etc to help me start the downswing with the hips? 

It's certainly not easy!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iey7q_CFFNQ

This helped me a lot.


----------



## M1ke (Jul 5, 2015)

jmf1488 said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iey7q_CFFNQ

This helped me a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Good video, thanks


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 5, 2015)

When does a bump become a slide?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2015)

My pro got me thinking that the left knee and the hands at the top were connected by string and the knee moving left pulls the hands down - it's worked for me


----------



## jmf1488 (Jul 5, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			When does a bump become a slide?
		
Click to expand...

When you turn your right side of your body will feel like your moving forward and around.

When you slide you'll feel your left side of your body moving back and to the left.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 5, 2015)

Pretty sure I slide too much.  

Tried cutting it down without much success tbh.    Just went back to my old move.


----------



## jmf1488 (Jul 5, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Pretty sure I slide too much.  

Tried cutting it down without much success tbh.    Just went back to my old move.
		
Click to expand...

Try what it shows in that video. Put your hands across your chest, turn your shoulder, then hold it and try and turn your hips independently. Keep doing that until it stops feeling awkward.


----------



## Kevblue (Jul 5, 2015)

chrisd said:



			My pro got me thinking that the left knee and the hands at the top were connected by string and the knee moving left pulls the hands down - it's worked for me
		
Click to expand...

Does this move have you naturally dropping the club into the "slot"?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 5, 2015)

Personally, i try and think what my weight is doing as opposed to body parts now.

As my arms reach the top I like to feel my weight move into my lead foot. This drops my arms with no conscious effort.

From there in I can turn as hard as I like into the ball.


----------



## Kevblue (Jul 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Personally, i try and think what my weight is doing as opposed to body parts now.

As my arms reach the top I like to feel my weight move into my lead foot. This drops my arms with no conscious effort.

From there in I can turn as hard as I like into the ball.
		
Click to expand...

This is what i am aiming to achieve. The arms/club dropping into the slot automatically with no conscious effort from me.

I'm hoping it will improve my ball striking further!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been working on rotating the lower body more, and as part of that, my pro has got me lifting the left heel slightly in the backswing. Not a popular idea from what I've read but it works for Bubba!

This way, it's almost a stamp down of the left heel that initiates my downswing and that naturally starts rotation of the hips. From then it's just a thought of rotation and clearing the left hip and it works for me. Really helps move the bottom of the swing forward with the irons to get a good ball first contact as well I've found.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2015)

Kevblue said:



			Does this move have you naturally dropping the club into the "slot"?
		
Click to expand...

It does, but the other part of my swing change has me much more connected which also helps the path of the swing


----------



## One Planer (Jul 6, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			I've been working on rotating the lower body more, and as part of that, my pro has got me lifting the left heel slightly in the backswing. *Not a popular idea from what I've read but it works for Bubba!*

This way, it's almost a stamp down of the left heel that initiates my downswing and that naturally starts rotation of the hips. From then it's just a thought of rotation and clearing the left hip and it works for me. Really helps move the bottom of the swing forward with the irons to get a good ball first contact as well I've found.
		
Click to expand...

Also popular with Tom Watson :thup:


.... He's won a few things in his time


----------



## Snelly (Jul 6, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			I've been working on rotating the lower body more, and as part of that, my pro has got me lifting the left heel slightly in the backswing. Not a popular idea from what I've read but it works for Bubba!

This way, it's almost a stamp down of the left heel that initiates my downswing and that naturally starts rotation of the hips. From then it's just a thought of rotation and clearing the left hip and it works for me. Really helps move the bottom of the swing forward with the irons to get a good ball first contact as well I've found.
		
Click to expand...

See also Jack Nicklaus - he had a pronounced stamp with his left foot.


I was thinking about my left hip when swinging recently during a round. Completely messed me up.  During the second round in the afternoon, I focused on thinking of nothing, just taking a stance and hitting the ball.  Worked like a dream.  

Sam Snead was a big advocate of having zero swing thoughts in your head when you hit the ball and on balance, I am in this camp.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			My pro got me thinking that the left knee and the hands at the top were connected by string and the knee moving left pulls the hands down - it's worked for me
		
Click to expand...

There's a GM video out somewhere that says much the same, says start the downswing by moving the left knee over the left foot.
I'll try and find it.

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tips/long-game/what-starts-the-downswing-in-golf-62611


----------

